# Trinkblasenrucksack mit Rückenprotektor nachrüsten - Eure Erfahrung?



## Hardtail-GK (28. Oktober 2014)

Hi,

hat jmd schon mal mit dem Thema Erfahrung sammeln können? 

Sind eher die bike-spezifischen Protektoren zu empfehlen oder taugen die aus dem Motorradbereich ebenso?

Hatte jetzt in meinem Trinkblasenfach mehrere separat erhältliche Rückenprotektoren ausprobiert und teilweise passen die wie angegossen in den Rucksack, so dass sich der Protektor im Rucksack nicht verschiebt. Der Rucksack selbst kann über Becken - und Brustgurt auch recht gut angepasst bzw fixiert werden. Hab aber keine Erfahrung mit den Referenzmodelle von Evoc.

Danke!


----------



## supermanlovers (28. Oktober 2014)

Der Rückenprotektor meiner Evoc Weste passt perfekt in den Deuter EXP 12.

Der in meinem Evoc FR integrierte Protektor ist der auch der gleiche wie in der Weste.

Es spricht also nichts dagegen sich seinen alten Rucksack mit einem günstigen SAS Tec Protektor zu pimpen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duc851 (29. Mai 2015)

Gibt´s hierzu schon was neues? Würde gerne meinen altgedienten Deuter TransAlpine 30 nachrüsten, da mir der Evoc (FR Trail) einfach zu schnecht belüftet ist. Z.b. Ergon BP100 o.ä.?


----------



## Hardtail-GK (29. Mai 2015)

Was neues im Sinne von ausprobiert? Nee, leider nicht von meiner Seite aus ... war ne lange Zeit lang außer Gefacht und fahr aktuell noch keine Strecken, bei denen ich meinen Rucksack mit Protektor erweitern müsste.

Solange der gepimpte Rucksack dort bleibt wo er ist (sprich: gut fixiert ist) scheint nix dagegen zu sprechen


----------



## jobo (15. Juni 2016)

Hardtail-GK schrieb:


> Was neues im Sinne von ausprobiert? Nee, leider nicht von meiner Seite aus ... war ne lange Zeit lang außer Gefacht und fahr aktuell noch keine Strecken, bei denen ich meinen Rucksack mit Protektor erweitern müsste.
> 
> Solange der gepimpte Rucksack dort bleibt wo er ist (sprich: gut fixiert ist) scheint nix dagegen zu sprechen



Ich kram den thread noch mal raus...
Habe gerade meinen VAUDE Moab 16 mit einer Sas-Tec Protectorenplatte nachgerüstet. Passt wie massangefertigt in das Fach "hinter" der Trinkblase und hat keinerlei Einfluss auf den Tragekomfort. Die Protektorenplatte gabs für 15 € beim Brügelmann...

LG,
JoBo


----------



## Hardtail-GK (15. Juni 2016)

Prima! Bei mir hat sich mein Rucksack im Laufe der Zeit aufgelöst (nicht aufgrund des Protektors ...) und ich hab mir als Nachfolger einen Protektorrucksack geholt (Deuter). Der funktioniert auch gut.


----------



## kartman (31. März 2017)

SAS-TEC SCA500 passt auch (mit etwas Luft) in den Deuter Trans Alpine 30 und als Presspassung in den Bike One 20. Würde ich jederzeit wieder so machen. Im Bikepark mit Protektorenpanzer...


----------



## samilio (23. Mai 2018)

Der SAS-Tec SCA500 (für rund 15 Euro im Netz zu finden) passt perfekt in den aktuellen Deuter Trans Alpine 30 

Anstelle der Schaumstoff Einlage im Rückteil des Rucksacks eingesetzt, sitzt der Protektor sehr satt und hat allenfalls im unteren Bereich ein klein wenig Luft. Insgesamt aber sehr fest, sicher und ich bin überzeugt, dass er auch bei einem Crash an Ort und Stelle bleibt.


----------



## Baitman (23. Mai 2018)

Aus meiner Motorradzeit habe ich etliche Rückenprotektoren zuhause rumfliegen. Da die Rückentaschen in den Motorradjacken nicht genormt sind gibt es auch Protektoren die man sich zuschneiden kann. Einfach mit dem Rucksack mal zum nächsten Louis fahren und probieren...


----------



## samilio (11. Juni 2018)

samilio schrieb:


> Der SAS-Tec SCA500 (für rund 15 Euro im Netz zu finden) passt perfekt in den aktuellen Deuter Trans Alpine 30



Inzwischen bin ich die ersten Touren damit gefahren: Absolut top! Der Trans Alpine 30 fühlt sich an wie zuvor, der Protektor ist nicht zu spüren und sitzt fest an Ort und Stelle.

Wem also die üblichen 20l Enduro Rucksäche á la Deuter Attack, Evoc FR Trail, etc. zu klein sind, der ist mit dieser Kombination bestens beraten. Ich würde ihn auch dem Deuter Attack 28 vorziehen, da mir die Fächereinteilung beim Trans Alpine deutlich besser gefällt


----------



## platt_ziege (21. September 2018)

weiss jemand zufällig, ob sich dass bei dem kleinen evoc cc 10l bewerkstelligen lässt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

